# HELP! Algae problems



## tonga (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I am in need of some help. I have had my slat water tank since January '11. i have: 2 sand sifting star fish, 2 blue yellow tail Damsels, 1 cleaner shrimp, 1 emerald crab, some snails and hermit crabs. 

i have recently had an out break of algae in the tank and was wondering if anyone had any ideas on how to help cure it. all water parameters are okay, and i do regular water changes. 

thanks for your time guys!!!

u can find picture in the gallery search HELP! ALGAE PROBLEMS!!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

tonga said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in need of some help. I have had my slat water tank since January '11. i have: 2 sand sifting star fish, 2 blue yellow tail Damsels, 1 cleaner shrimp, 1 emerald crab, some snails and hermit crabs.
> 
> ...


If you kill your lights the algae will die off. Then find the length of lights on that is the longest time where the algae does not come back.

If you haven't already you also could add macro algaes (hopefully in an refugium) to consume the nutrients vrs the algae.

And try to encourage pretty algae like corraline to grow as well. That may require using the diy 2 part system to keep calcium/alk/magnesium up.

my .02


----------



## tonga (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks, will give it a go!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

What are you feeding? And how much? That's not algae that's Cyno Cyanobacteria is commonly referred to as red slime algae by hobbyists although it is not really an algae. It is a bacteria. Poor water quality with excessive nutrients are the usual causes. To combat, do frequent water changes, siphon out detritus, and use a good protein skimmer. Cut back on your feeding and Bobs idea of cutting out the lights for about 48 hours will kill it off, but you still have to find the source or it will keep coming back.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

What kind of algae... the thin green stuff that dusts off the sides of the tank, bubble algae, hair algae.. etc.
If it was the first type, I had a similar problem. My solution wasnt to cut the lighting completely out, but to reduce the lighting period to 8-10 hrs. Cut off feeding for 3 days and then only feed every other day. Get some macro algae to clear up any nitrates and phosphates that are in your water. A small amount of algae is actually good though, so dont get rid of it completely. If you have coral and/or filter feeding animals like flame scallops or feather dusters, they will love it when you scrape the algae off the sides of the tank. Hope this helps! if its the other types, then there are other solutions.


----------

